# Jerry Lee Lewis



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's two examples of how Jerry can make a song his own.


----------



## Raven (Aug 12, 2017)

He sure made Somewhere Over The Rainbow  his own.
He was disliked by a few people but he had some great songs and I liked most of them.
Thanks Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)

Raven said:


> He sure made Somewhere Over The Rainbow  his own.
> He was disliked by a few people but he had some great songs and I liked most of them.
> Thanks Meanderer.



You're so right, Raven, I included "Sunday Morning", because I had never heard his version before!  Glad you liked it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2017)

My mother said he was a cradle-robber but I loved his music!


----------



## Wren (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Aug 13, 2017)

Loved everything the "Killer" played and sang.  He and his cousins, Mickey and Jimmy made great music on their own and together!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)

The Killer, the Preacher, and the Cowboy: J. D. Davis tells the story of three cousins from Ferriday who hit the big time.

"Growing up in Quitman, a small town in the piney woods of northeast Texas, J. D. Davis was exposed early on to the famous trio from north Louisiana—cousins Jerry Lee Lewis, Jimmy Swaggart, and Mickey Gilley".







Mickey Gilley and  J.D. Davis


----------



## terry123 (Aug 13, 2017)

Growing up in Louisiana we all knew about the 3 cousins and still love their music.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2017)

This is the record I had in 56.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis "You Win Again" (1979)


----------



## hangover (Aug 25, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis was my first concert in 1962....


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 26, 2017)

"Million Dollar Quartet" is a recording of an impromptu jam session involving Elvis Presley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, and Johnny Cash made on December 4, 1956, at the Sun Record Studios in Memphis, Tennessee.

Left to right:  Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, Elvis Presley and Johnny Cash


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks like I'm in the minority here but he was a bit to wild for me,jumping around on the piano and such. Personally I don't like it when a singer makes a song"his own" especially when I loved the song by the original artist. I don't mind if another artist sings it exactly as the original was sung. Just a quirk of mine.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2017)

Carry Me Back to Old Virginia - Jerry Lee Lewis  :hatlaugh:
He certainly made this one his own.   I like it.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - What Made Milwaukee Famous


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - I'd Do It All Again


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Sweet Georgia Brown


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Life is like a mountain railroad. Live in London England 1983


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy 82nd Birthday Jerry Lee!   
(September 29, 1935)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jerry Lee!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis --- "What will my Answer Be" "I Won't Have to Cross Jordan Alone 1970


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2017)

Jerry Carlson "Top Jerry Lee Lewis" impersonator sings in Pattaya


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 17, 2017)

Jerry Lee's first record was Crazy Arms, in 1956. I prefer this 1983 version, I think.






I had almost forgotten about this song. It was recorded by *many* others, including Ray Price, Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson, and a nice version by Patty Loveless.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - *The House Of Blue Lights*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - *Blueberry Hill*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - _*Dead Flowers*_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2017)

Great balls of Napalm


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

Story how Jerry Lee Lewis set piano on fire and played it until burned down to upstage Chuck Berry


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2017)

I never knew about that! I remember Alan Freed (also Murray the K and his Swinging Soiree) so long ago, when I was a kid with a father who was a rock and roller and a plastic radio on my nightstand. But this trick on Chuck Berry I wasn't told about.

I liked Jerry Lee Lewis and had all the records, but mom didn't like him. (cradle-robber) Regardless of that,  I have to say that stunt of Lewis's was shameful, childish and vain to the Nth degree. Chuck Berry was a genius in his time, and did not deserve such treatment.

I did enjoy learning about this episode though, and the video. Thanks, Meanderer!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I never knew about that! I remember Alan Freed (also Murray the K and his Swinging Soiree) so long ago, when I was a kid with a father who was a rock and roller and a plastic radio on my nightstand. But this trick on Chuck Berry I wasn't told about.
> 
> I liked Jerry Lee Lewis and had all the records, but mom didn't like him. (cradle-robber) Regardless of that,  I have to say that stunt of Lewis's was shameful, childish and vain to the Nth degree. Chuck Berry was a genius in his time, and did not deserve such treatment.
> 
> I did enjoy learning about this episode though, and the video. Thanks, Meanderer!



I agree, Rose, but after all he was singing "Great Balls of Fire"!  ....a little worse than "Yelling" FIRE in a crowded theatre!!  ...he could'a burned the place down....he could'a forgot, and drank it!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis "Thanks For Nothing"


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2017)

Yup, Meanderer!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis 1986 - Mona Lisa Alone On The Piano rare


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - A Little Peace & Harmony


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Goosebumps


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2018)

Jerry Lee Lewis - _Big Blue Diamond_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

*JERRY LEE LEWIS - PINK CADILLAC*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2018)

Jerry Lee Lewis -I Am What I Am (Live 1986)
At The Church Street Station Orlando,Florida


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2018)

Jerry Lee Lewis ~ Middle Aged Crazy ~ The 1970's 8 Track Version...


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls of Fire (Live at Farm Aid 2008)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Another Place, Another Time


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 1, 2019)

delete....oops!


----------



## Wren (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Mexicali Rose [Slow Version/Outtake]
His first recording of this song at Sun studios in the early 60s.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis "You Win Again" (1979)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis City Lights


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Lucille


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis -I Am What I Am (Live 1986)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - What Makes The Irish Heart Beat


----------



## terry123 (Mar 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> TOM JONES & JERRY LEE LEWIS -- 1969


Love those two!!  Sexy is the word for them in their day!!


----------



## oldman (Mar 29, 2019)

One of the great cross-over singers.


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis ---Mom and Dad's Waltz -- Smash Records 1969


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2019)

I personally did not like him or his music.  To each his own.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis had a decent voice, but he sure was a fantastic piano player.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis -I Am What I Am (Live 1986)


----------



## terry123 (Sep 30, 2019)

NancyNGA said:


> "Million Dollar Quartet" is a recording of an impromptu jam session involving Elvis Presley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, and Johnny Cash made on December 4, 1956, at the Sun Record Studios in Memphis, Tennessee.
> 
> Left to right:  Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, Elvis Presley and Johnny Cash


I have the cd and play it a lot.  They all were great on their own but together they were super cool and sexy!!


----------



## Raven (Oct 1, 2019)

I will always be a fan of Jerry Lee's music and a huge fan of Elvis who was the most talented
artist ever.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 6, 2019)

Real Hazy on this post
I think, it was a locally produced  PBS program:  After  Lewis was banished from 'respectable' appearances due to marrying his 14 year old cousin.
His climb back to acceptance was hampered by his alcoholism and combativeness, playing in honky tonks and dives is a good place to
get your head knocked in.  He almost made it back when he recorded 'Middle Aged Crazy,' but continued to have his problems with the bottle.
They had a clip of him singing, drink on piano, close up of face,' This guy is drunk, drunk, drunk. .'


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Rare Gospel (Audio Link)


----------



## terry123 (Oct 6, 2019)

Love everything he sang.  He and his cousins could sing anything and I enjoyed all of their music and bought their music.  Still listen to a cd they did together.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 7, 2019)

Haven't heard him on hillbilly radio stations for years and years...He was no longer rock and roll, rather sang those 'hurting' type songs...
I liked him because he would not take any gruff from audience when he performed in bars... will goggle him and see if he is still active.

Goggled him, he is 84 years old HARD to Believe!  that answers questions as to why he is no longer active.


----------



## toffee (Oct 7, 2019)

loved his music ---good party goe'r ….


----------



## 911 (Oct 7, 2019)

Who doesn’t like Jerry Lee’s music?


----------



## 911 (Oct 7, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis ~ Middle Aged Crazy ~ The 1970's 8 Track Version...


My favorite Jerry Lee song.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2019)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My mother said he was a cradle-robber but I loved his music!


Married his cousin when she was 14. No one was more entertaining to watch.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Married his cousin when she was 14.


I guess she shook his nerves and she rattled his brain.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 27, 2019)

Love Jerry Lee for his talent and energy and sheer entertainment factor and his naughtiness when young and recall the hoo-hah when he wed his 13 year old cousin and it caused a storm


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Love Jerry Lee for his talent and energy and sheer entertainment factor and his naughtiness when young and recall the hoo-hah when he wed his 13 year old cousin and it caused a storm


Welcome to Senior Forums, Crackerjack!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 27, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to Senior Forums, Crackerjack!


Thank you very much. I am enjoying my time on here and pleased I joined the forum


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Goggled him, he is 84 years old HARD to Believe!  that answers questions as to why he is no longer active.



He did a show in Jackson MS earlier this year.  Voice has declined, but he can still play that piano!   I saw him in the early 90s and he was still amazing then.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

Never liked him. His music was okay.


----------



## oldman (Dec 30, 2019)

I liked his version of "Chantilly Lace."


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 8, 2020)

NancyNGA said:


> "Million Dollar Quartet" is a recording of an impromptu jam session involving Elvis Presley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, and Johnny Cash made on December 4, 1956, at the Sun Record Studios in Memphis, Tennessee.
> 
> Left to right:  Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, Elvis Presley and Johnny Cash



Add Roy Orbison and make it a quintet.

And if you had asked me back in the day, which of the five would live the longest, the last person I would have bet on would have been ol' Jerry Lee.


----------



## toffee (Feb 8, 2020)

loved everything he done 'brilliant musician,, such stage presences...


----------



## jerry old (Feb 8, 2020)

Jerry Lee is a mean fellow when drunk.
In my youth these folks were referred to as  hillbilly singers. 
The record companies searching for a name with broader appeal called it Country and
Western. 
Call it as you will, it still consist of songs of heartache, mommy, trucks, getting drunk...

Living in  a redneck conclave for five years I begin to like it

Popular music went to hell when hip hop (does rap fall into that group or is it a separate genre ?)
I listen to music when driving, hillbilly or classical  (the two don't mesh);
popular music  appears to have changed to a different style which I've yet to define.

Consequently, I'm sticking to hillbilly of classical.

Jerry's "Middle age crazy" is in my all-time top ten


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 8, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Jerry Lee is a mean fellow when drunk.
> In my youth these folks were referred to as  hillbilly singers.
> The record companies searching for a name with broader appeal called it Country and
> Western.
> ...



My first musical love was early 50s ballads, but my true love was mid and late 50's rock 'n' roll.  I guess my favorite artists were Buddy Holly and Elvis, followed by Chuck Berry, Fats Domino, and Jerry Lee.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Married his cousin when she was 14. No one was more entertaining to watch.



The sanctimonious Dick Clark ostracized him for his 1st marriage partly because of Myra Brown's age but mostly because she was JLL's 2nd or 3rd cousin.  "Mr. Clark done me wrong; these types of marriages are common in the South," said JLL.

He couldn't buy a hit for a couple of years but in 1960 or 1, he returned as "The Hawk" with an instrumental "In The Mood."  Even someone who was tone deaf could tell it was either Jerry Lee or his clone pounding out the song.  It was really no secret.

Then he went country, scored big there, and came back big with rock 'n' roll for both his old fans and new ones, regardless of how "Mr. Clark" felt.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 20, 2020)

The Killer recovering from a stroke.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...-never-play-again/ar-BB10auyZ?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> The Killer recovering from a stroke.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...-never-play-again/ar-BB10auyZ?ocid=spartandhp


Thanks, DG!  Good to hear that Jerry Lee is on the road to recovering.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)

Jerry Lee Lewis -Another place, another time (1968-69)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)

Jerry Lee Lewis "You Win Again" (1979)


----------



## Wren (Feb 20, 2020)

‘Little Queenie’  Jerry Lee


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)

Wren said:


> ‘Little Queenie’  Jerry Lee


A Chuck Berry Gem, as you can maybe tell!  The Killer kills it!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2020)

Jerry Lee Lewis & Kris Kristofferson - Live in Nashville (1982)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Danny Boy (1969)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

Easter Parade   Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## win231 (Apr 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My mother said he was a cradle-robber but I loved his music!


Well, he married his 13-year-old cousin.............


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

The Marines' Hymn (From the Halls of Montezuma)


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2020)

Not, Jerry, but darn good:


----------



## DaveA (Nov 11, 2020)

Had little respect for him as a person in his younger days, but always enjoyed his music.  I could have skipped the piano smashing.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

Jerry Lee Lewis honored with Mississippi Country Music Trail marker (Link to Video)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2020)

I never really cared for him, jumping around on the piano didn't appeal to me. 
I didn't know he sang In the Garden. It was my grandmas favorite hymn. 
He changed some of the words as he did in a many of his songs but I guess a lot of singers do that.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2021)

BRIAN SETZER with JERRY LEE LEWIS - Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On (6.2.97 Nashville)​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)

Jerry Lee Lewis & Chuck Berry - Roll Over Beethoven (Live 1986)​


----------



## terry123 (Jun 14, 2021)

Loved him and his cousin, Mickey Gilley!  Never cared for their other cousin Jimmie Swaggert((sic).


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2022)

_Mona Lisa  Jerry Lee Lewis_


----------



## win231 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Another Place, Another Time


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Pledging My Love - Kinodrom Bocholt (Germany) 2006)


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2022)

911 said:


> Who doesn’t like Jerry Lee’s music?


I never did.  I could not stand his antics either.  Not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 14, 2022)

I really like Jerry Lee, jumping around on stage and all.  Like his cousin Mickey Gilley also, tried to ride the mechanical bull in his bar near Houston, once.  My ride lasted maybe 2 seconds...

His cousin Jimmy Swaggart, not so much...

An interesting family.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2022)

I Love You so Much It Hurts (Outtake)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis & Keith Richards - Your Cheatin' Heart & Little Queenie


----------



## Raven (Feb 14, 2022)

Wow!  That was great.
Something told me I should check in here this morning and that was why.
I always liked Jerry Lee's music and who wouldn't like a song written by
Hank Williams Sr.?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2022)

Raven said:


> Wow!  That was great.
> Something told me I should check in here this morning and that was why.
> I always liked Jerry Lee's music and who wouldn't like a song written by
> Hank Williams Sr.?


Happy 8th Anniversary at Senior forums, Raven!  Thanks for your post!


----------



## Raven (Feb 14, 2022)

*You are welcome Meanderer and thank you for the Anniversary wishes.
I didn't realize I joined 8 years ago.  *


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis -  Knott’s Berry Farm Coliseum, Buena Park, California, U.S.A. 24-11-1981


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)

Mickey Gilley // Jerry Lee Lewis' 85th Birthday Celebration





Jacob Tolliver and Jerry Lee Lewis - "Rockin' My Life Away" 85th Birthday Performance


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

WS Holland shares some stories about being around Jerry Lee Lewis. 

Jerry Lee Lewis Don't Ride In No Chevy​


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2022)

“Middle Age Crazy” is my newest favorite from The Killer. I like the mandolin at the beginning. I don’t know anything about the mandolin, so I don’t know if I could play it. I don’t even know how many strings it has.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 22, 2022)

I didn't know he was still alive!  87 years old!


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2022)

“Middle Age Crazy” is my newest favorite from The Killer. I like the mandolin at the beginning. I don’t know anything about the mandolin, so I don’t know if I could play it. I don’t even know how many strings it has.


JaniceM said:


> I didn't know he was still alive!  87 years old!


He’s like Keith Richards. With his lifestyle, how is he still living? Maybe we got it all wrong. Maybe it’s better to drink yourself silly and eat whatever.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 22, 2022)

oldman said:


> “Middle Age Crazy” is my newest favorite from The Killer. I like the mandolin at the beginning. I don’t know anything about the mandolin, so I don’t know if I could play it. I don’t even know how many strings it has.
> 
> He’s like Keith Richards. With his lifestyle, how is he still living? Maybe we got it all wrong. Maybe it’s better to drink yourself silly and eat whatever.


Maybe some people are just lucky?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2022)

oldman said:


> “Middle Age Crazy” is my newest favorite from The Killer. I like the mandolin at the beginning. I don’t know anything about the mandolin, so I don’t know if I could play it. I don’t even know how many strings it has.


Marty Stuart is my favorite.
10 Famous Mandolin Players and their Mandolin Performance (Great Mandolinists)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis-Don't Put No Headstone On My Grave-Roll Over Beethoven Harrahs Rincon 7-5-14


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Lucille


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis & Kid Rock & Ron Wood -Little Queenie (2006)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Willie Nelson - Keith Richards - Merle Haggard - Trouble in Mind


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

JERRY LEE LEWIS -  HAUNTED HOUSE -   IN CONCERT 1974


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis with Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band - Great Balls Of Fire, Whole Lotta Shakin


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - What i say. Live in London England 1983


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Me and Bobbie McGee. Live in Bristol U.K. 1983


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - See See Rider / Hang Up My Rock 'n' Roll Shoes (1974)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis & Buddy Guy - Hadacol Boogie (2006)


----------



## Wren (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2022)

Over the Rainbow


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2022)

Late Night Lovin' Man


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis & Ken Lovelace - Toronto 1969 Reimagined with The Killer and Fiddleman up front. (45 min)





"A mix of the original Keep On Rockin' film and Story of Rock and Roll dvd. Each version was chopped up to insert audience footage. Fortunately the cuts between the two were in different sections so  was able to regain the camera angle focused on Jerry for a more enjoyable experience. The second half is a side by side displaying the alternate angles used."


----------



## perplexed (Nov 7, 2022)

I never listened to  his music or cared for that he married his 13 year old cousin. He played at a motel my husband worked at in his younger days and my husband loved him. He would literately stomp the piano's into smithereens which I never cared for but I guess that was part of his "act".


----------

